# A message from PAM

## CptnCrunch

Hi!

After a 'emerge pam' a 'normal' user have the following

message on the console (after exit):

login(pam_unix)[19658]: session closed for user tester 

pam_console[19658]: getgrnam failed for cdwriter 

Whats the problem?

Thanks in advance.

Bye

Uwe

----------

## icecube

It appears that the instead of having group "cdwriter" in /etc/group, the group "cdrw" exists.  If you look in /etc/security/console.perms, the group defined for the burner should be cdwriter.  Just change cdrw to cdwriter in the  /etc/group and the error should go away.  Hope that helps.    :Smile: 

----------

## ch0c0b0

Just wondering, what would cause this misconfiguration to happen? I'm guessing it may be during updates on baselayout?

----------

## Qubax

i had the same problem, but after a reboot it was gone. didn't change any configs.

----------

## jcosters

same problem, following icecube's fix did the trick

----------

## soroh6

Ok, I know this is old, but..

 *Quote:*   

> icecube
> 
> Posted: Thu Nov 14, 2002 10:18 pm    Post subject: getgrnam failed for cdwriter error
> 
> It appears that the instead of having group "cdwriter" in /etc/group, the group "cdrw" exists. If you look in /etc/security/console.perms, the group defined for the burner should be cdwriter. Just change cdrw to cdwriter in the /etc/group and the error should go away. Hope that helps.
> ...

 

In my oppinion, it would be more proper to change /etc/security/console.perms, more so the part that says 'root.cdwriter' to 'root.cdrw'. Just a thought. (this is what I did, by the way, after I was tired of logsentry telling me about it.)

----------

## Deathwing00

Sorry if I get into this but, I've had this problem and the issue was that I didn't remember to

#rc-update add <system-logger> boot

More info on this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=34263

----------

## soroh6

Feel free to jump into this:)

I know this isn't an "old problem" since I'm having it  :Razz:  (I reinstall like once a week ... don't ask)

I'm not getting it anymore with my "fix".

And yes, my system logger is running.  :Razz: 

----------

## Chris W

 *Quote:*   

> Sorry if I get into this but, I've had this problem and the issue was that I didn't remember to
> 
> #rc-update add <system-logger> boot

 

The the install guide has the system logger starting in the default runlevel.

----------

## Deathwing00

 *Chris W wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Sorry if I get into this but, I've had this problem and the issue was that I didn't remember to
> 
> #rc-update add <system-logger> boot 
> 
> The the install guide has the system logger starting in the default runlevel.

 

The install guide might have it, but many forget to do it.   :Razz: 

----------

## jcosters

 *soroh6 wrote:*   

> Feel free to jump into this:)
> 
> I know this isn't an "old problem" since I'm having it  (I reinstall like once a week ... don't ask)
> 
> I'm not getting it anymore with my "fix".
> ...

 

Odd, we are having this problem for months now, has anybody ever submitted a bug report?

Your fix is indeed more logical, thx!

----------

